# new Bachmann caboose....



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like our forum sponsor found someplace that has the Bachmann 1:20 caboose .... bet the shipping's a bear from there though!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Lynch says he's waiting on the loading dock at Bachmann as we speak.


----------

